# Exploding Yeast



## Hillsey (24/3/16)

I put down a black IPA fresh wort kit last weekend and added 1kg dextrose and a nottingham yeast and have had the yeast explode though the FV and the air lock. Is this brew stuffed or can I still use it? Should I tip it out and start again or stick with it. I'd love your opinion. Check out the pics.


----------



## NealK (24/3/16)

Why did you put the dextrose in? Fresh wort kits should be ready to go, just add yeast.
Nottingham can be a animal but I think you might have over fed it with the extra sugars. Don't tip it, wipe up the mess and wait for it to finish.
Did you take a gravity reading after adding the dex?


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/3/16)

If you have starsan in a spray bottle, spray it everywhere and clean up with paper towel. Get some hot water in a jug and take the airlock out and clean it, starsan it and replace it. Do all this ASAP, while the yeast is at high krausen and fermenting, less chance of anything else surviving. 

If you don't have starsan clean up with paper towels and clean the airlock in hot water still.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/3/16)

^^ +1 
Should be fine, but clean it up so nothing else gets a foothold in your fridge. Learned from recent experience [emoji53]


----------



## JDW81 (25/3/16)

RDWHAHB.

It will be fine. Happens all the time across the home brewing lands. Clean the liquid up with a paper towel, then give the surfaces a good spray with starsan and another wipe over. Replace the airlock with a fresh one (if you've got one on hand) or just quickly clean the dirty one.

JD


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/16)

What is that thing on top of your fermenter and what does it do..?


----------



## manticle (25/3/16)

It tells you when the beer is ready.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/16)

Does it go "bing"


----------



## manticle (25/3/16)

Sends a telegram.

Machines that go 'bing' are quite pricy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/16)

So your saying that your beer wont be ready until some bloke on a pushbike come around and hands you a piece of paper that says

" Your beer is now ready Stop You may now bottle it Stop "

Man, I love modern technology


----------



## MartinOC (25/3/16)

Get the kittens to clean-up the mess - after all, it IS their fault this happened...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/3/16)

Stupid kittens


----------

